
Why Don’t More Retailers Accept American Express? - IndrekR
https://www.nerdwallet.com/blog/credit-cards/retailers-accept-american-express/
======
uptown
"American Express charges merchants higher fees than other card networks, and
some retailers have decided it just isn't worth the extra cost."

Saved you a click

------
simonblack
Too expensive. And it then becomes too costly/inconvenient for the client to
use. I discarded my Amex cards years ago, and have refused many bank offers
for another Amex card ever since.

